# Minnesoda fishing spots



## armyhunter87 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in the beginning stages of planing a fishing trip to Minnesoda just wondering if anyone knows any really good lakes we can camp near and fish on, were thinking of bringing a boat, so a boat slip would be nice but not necessary.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

There's a lot of camp sites and resorts around the Park Rapids area. There are numerous lakes to chose from...Fish Hook (great smallie lake, some walleye), Big Sand (good walleye but has a slot limit)....the list goes on and on. I don't think you will be disappointed in the area if you don't mind traveling that far north. Leech in Walker has rebounded real well also. Farther north east there's always Vermillion and Kabetogama. Both provide excellent fishing opportunities. PM me if you want more details. Hope this helps.


----------

